# anyone know what this is?



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

:blink:


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

thermostat for an AC system ?


----------



## tnoisaw (Jun 16, 2009)

The Brains for the new Apple iCrap toilet.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

How about a hint?


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Its not for an AC system, and its not part of any toilet.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Notice about 2 3rds of the way down, you'll see a lil black spot, where this baby was fried. Next to the blue resistors.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Is it part of an auto faucet?


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Its not an auto-faucet.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Is it the inside of a commodore 64?:yes:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Wut the hell is a commodore 64?


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Wut the hell is a commodore 64?


:laughing::laughing::laughing:It's one of the 1st computers the public could buy. I had one in the early 80's. A total waste of time...


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

water softner control box ?

is it plumbing related ?

what do we win if we guess correctly ?

why is the sky blue ?


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

did it come out of a tankless water heater?

does it have anything to do with plumbing?


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

It is plumbing related. Its an outdoor thingy.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

GREENPLUM said:


> did it come out of a tankless water heater?


Yes it did. GP, we must have talked about that last night. That, picture came out of this R63 LSI, that my employee wired wrong last friday while I was at Dog Island. Its like a 1200.00 F up. SO, now i have the new PC board on its way. Going to install this at my mother in laws, once it is repaired. I will get a $675.00 rebate from the city of tallahassee. After the permits are done, and other light material, I may get about 300.00 back after I install it on my OWN time one saturday. Then, I will invoice her for it, and collect another 1,500 from uncle sam at the end of the year, once she gets that rebate.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

we did not talk about it. Just an educated guess


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Airgap said:


> Is it the inside of a commodore 64?:yes:


I never had that one. i had the TI 99-4A. Had some pretty cool games. Munch Man. It was like pac man but insyead of eating dots like on pac man, it ate little states of texas. RSP, how old are you? Either you're really young or never got out of the house when you're a kid.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)




----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

house plumber said:


> I never had that one. i had the TI 99-4A. Had some pretty cool games. Munch Man. It was like pac man but insyead of eating dots like on pac man, it ate little states of texas. RSP, how old are you? Either you're really young or never got out of the house when you're a kid.


Im 29:thumbup:


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

so what got fried? A little lizzard?


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> View attachment 2981
> 
> 
> View attachment 2982


 You just throw a tankless water heater up on your kitchen table?:laughing: I like your style:thumbup: I do the same type crap:laughing:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

My dumbass employee wired it wrong. The r-63 wires up differntly than the larger units. He wired the power supply into the contoller wires, and blew the PC board.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> You just throw a tankless water heater up on your kitchen table?:laughing: I like your style:thumbup: I do the same type crap:laughing:



Damn Straight. :yes:


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

I've been listening to my plumber whine about me not teaching him about tankless for a couple of months now. I gave him an install book for a Noritz 751 OD a couple of months ago and told him to read it cover to cover. No, he wants to "just get his hands on one" 'cause he's a "hands on learner". I haven't really pushed it but he started up this morning informing my that he was "aggravated that I didn't show him what I was doing on yesterday's install" (I had him changing out a shower valve upstairs). So I tell him he's not getting near one until he reads the install manual and can answer my questions about it. 

What your guy did is exactly why I won't let him near one until he reads the install book (I might show him this thread tomorrow).


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

the hands on will help Smells. This guy is a Rinnai certified installer, and look at what he does. Even after I reminded him that they wire up differntly then the 75s and the 94s.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

I want him to get the hands on but not before the book learnin'. I just think there should be a certain procedure here. I'd much rather sell them and let someone else install them, I just don't need any silly crap like that going down because he doesn't know what he thinks he knows. It is also a clue, to me, regarding teachability. I tell someone "hey, I want to know how to do that" and the one who knows says "ok, perform steps a,b, and c in this order" to which I reply "no, I don't think so. I want to know how to do that but I think I'll do it the way that seems best to me". That is a hack attitude and is why handymen think they can do what we do the way they want to do it and get the same results that we get.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

*Here's another: What is it?*


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Pacemaker?


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Not a pacemaker


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

Kohler's latest faucet cartridge?:blink:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

My guess is.......part of a sensor type faucet/valve. Auto on auto off. Like an auto direct flushvalve


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

It's a circuit board.

What did I win?


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> My guess is.......part of a sensor type faucet/valve. Auto on auto off. Like an auto direct flushvalve


I'll give it to you. It's the inside of a Toto auto flush valve. (urinal):thumbsup: Top half of course.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Killertoiletspider said:


> It's a circuit board.
> 
> What did I win?


 You win one shiny new 3/4" sharkbite coupling...Redeemable in southwest Va.:whistling2:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Airgap said:


> I'll give it to you. It's the inside of a Toto auto flush valve. (urinal):thumbsup: Top half of course.


 Have to ever seen the old toto design flushvalves?......looked like a damn old square lunchbox:laughing:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Airgap said:


> You win one shiny new 3/4" sharkbite coupling...Redeemable in southwest Va.:whistling2:


 I might be crazy enough to come get itWhats the address:laughing:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> I might be crazy enough to come get itWhats the address:laughing:


 You're not comin up here stealin' all my work wit that crazy ol T&M......:laughing:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Airgap said:


> You're not comin up here stealin' all my work wit that crazy ol T&M......:laughing:


 I'll have you workin for me by the hour running a band of mexican pipfitters lay'in thinwall irrigation systems at the golf course while I'm at the clubhouse sippin on a margarita with a senorita:laughing: You supply the material too..I aint payin for no stinkin T&M plumber to spill my glue and primah:laughing:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> I'll have you workin for me by the hour running a band of mexican pipfitters lay'in thinwall irrigation systems at the golf course while I'm at the clubhouse sippin on a margarita with a senorita:laughing: You supply the material too..I aint payin for no stinkin T&M plumber to spill my glue and primah:laughing:


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:Excellent!!


----------



## RollinSoLo (Sep 22, 2009)

circuit board from a fancy Japanese toilet.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

This is it before the autopsy...


----------

